

New site, image management, organization, security and sharing. Need opinions. - evilzebra
http://pics.impatientweb.com

======
evilzebra
FYI, the domain is temporary, need a site name for it still. Some features of
the site include creating folders ( and password protected folders ),
uploading images via URL or from your computer, tagging images, searching
images, exporting images as zip, etc.

